# Semi-Sneak left turn Question



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

show him this picture... tell him you want his but a left turn, no leg stubs, and in a semisneak.... he should be able to find it.










photo takes from HEAD QUARTERS TAXIDERMY SUPPLY


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

tell him exactly what you just typed. You want a semi sneak, left turn with no offset. He should understand that easy enough.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

The others answered your question, so I'll just add this: If you are wanting to show off the right side of his rack, a right turn actually shows this better. Here is an example. Notice how the side of the rack that is closest to the wall is much more visible than the side that is out. The tines on the side that is out tend to blend together.


----------



## Tpr430 (Oct 12, 2005)

This is what I'm thinking; I want it to the left. The better side would be closest the wall. The other side would be out since there is a broken G3 and a cool hole on the outside of the main beam. The hole should them be right in the front of the display. This sound right? Suggestions?



TimberlandTaxi said:


> The others answered your question, so I'll just add this: If you are wanting to show off the right side of his rack, a right turn actually shows this better. Here is an example. Notice how the side of the rack that is closest to the wall is much more visible than the side that is out. The tines on the side that is out tend to blend together.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Sounds to me like you know what you're doing.


----------



## Muzzy 75 (Jul 4, 2008)

TimberlandTaxi said:


> Sounds to me like you know what you're doing.


This has nothing to do with this thread.. I looked at your website and your work is increadible. Wow!


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks Muzzy, that's nice of you to say.


----------

